# Ebanie Bridges vs Pearl Gonzalez the 💣 wars



## pauliegmma (Jan 5, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607268454238949378


----------



## pauliegmma (Jan 5, 2018)

pauliegmma said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607268454238949378


Pearl


----------



## lamarclark09 (3 mo ago)

There is a bomb war between the Ebanie Bridges and Pearl Gonzalez. This was a very interesting fight between both of us. But I like Pearl Gonzalez the most.


----------

